# my 92 SE-R ~vs~ 9X Integra LS w/B16



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

hah, not even a week later from my last race (http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55873), another buddy of mine wants to race. but this time, i called HIM out.

last week, my buddy with a 1990 RX7 called me out. i won the first 2 races.
on Sunday May 16, im racing my friend in his 1990-something Integra LS.
all stock except for a B16 swap.
<< i think he is bluffing! >>

before race day, i plan on advancing my timing.
cleaning out and possibly boring my throttle body.

not just in anticipation of a good race, but just cause ive always wanted to do those things.

*EIGHT DAYS AWAY!
the countdown begins!*


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jamjammo said:


> before race day, i plan on advancing my timing.
> cleaning out and possibly boring my throttle body.


if he has that, he will beat u..sorrie, its just the way it is. possibly boring out your TB before race day?? im not sure u understand what this process involves.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> if he has that, he will beat u..sorrie, its just the way it is. *possibly boring out your day before race day*?? im not sure u understand what this process involves.


awh shnap.
i did say bore, didnt i?

well what do ya call it when ya clean out the insides of the MAF and the throttle body to remove some of the build-up residue?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont know as much about the old SE-Rs but what engine does your SE-R have in it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The 'teg is probably going to take you, dude.

Post up the timeslips of the two cars after you run!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Is this at a track?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Is this at a track?



I'd think so. If you look at the last race thread he posted, it was at a track. He also posted a date which leads me to believe this is *legal* racing at a designated track. Good boy jamjammo. :thumbup:


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

wait, he dropped a B16 in his Integra!?!? what an idiot! He slowed down his car by doing that. He already had a B18b in it! You'll win.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I believe a B16 is rathed by the facory at 160hp and a helluva lot less tq, I think it's gonna be close.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its 160hp to the crank for a b16 and like 111 LB TQ i think......the sr20 only has like 22 pounds of torque more, but 20HP short......


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

if he has a B16 from an Si he might win. but it looks like you probably will get this one. just get space between him on the launch. he IS running with vtec right? if he is, you will have to take him off the line. good luck and NISSAN POWER!!!


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

jmcmanus1 said:


> if he has a B16 from an Si he might win. but it looks like you probably will get this one. just get space between him on the launch. *he IS running with vtec right? if he is, you will have to take him off the line*. good luck and NISSAN POWER!!!


yes, he is runnning VTEC.
the engine is from a totalled 2000 Si coupe.

i have raced and won against other B16 powered cars. several coupes and a few del sols. as well as lost to a few.


[redacted] said:


> I'd think so. If you look at the last race thread he posted, it was at a track. He also posted a date which leads me to believe *this is legal racing at a designated track*. Good boy jamjammo. :thumbup:


yes sir. ONLY track racing for me here.

the street racing scene is infamous here, and P.D. has cracked down alot.
we have no cruising signs and a new law, that if caught street-racing, your car is iMMEDiately impounded, and you are sent to jail.

there are 2 tracks here, Thunder Alley and Dezert Demonz.
T.A. (http://thunderalley.com/) is a legitimate track with accurate timing system, staging area and adequate spectator stands.
D.D. (http://dezertdemonz.com/) is an abandoned short airplane landing strip converted to track use. i head it is actually about 20-30 ft. shorter than a 1/4 mile + their timing system is only used on Friday nights and isnt very accurate (last friday, a SRT-4 ran a mid 20 lol.).

the guy i challenged is a member my website (http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/) and he is notoriously known for being a dick, running from P.D. and admittedly racing on our city streets.
i figured on racing him to see what he's got and also to take as many people off the streets as possible.

too many deaths and accidents here in El Paso TX due to stupid un experienced drivers who watch too many illegal-race & drift videos.
so how else to take the racers OFF the streets and take the biggest street racer known to my members ON at the track?

maybe ill lose, maybe ill win.
it doesnt matter - im just doing what i can to bring a higher interest in racing OFF the streets cause even with the stricter laws, its still happening


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

aw shit.

i think i bit my own ass when i asked this dood out, hahaha.
this is an excerpt from a IM tonight:



> *jamjammo*: hey, where did you get the B16 from?
> *pipes*: florida
> *pipes*: i saw it there when i checked out the car
> *jamjammo*: the members of NissanForum.com are asking.
> ...


oh well.

it be fun. :fluffy:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^ youre not even close on the votes  and i wanna know who voted for the se-r..not to flame, just to know. Believe u me, a slipping clutch will make all the difference in the world...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

His clutch gives you a major edge. I know somone who has a b16 with an intake header and exhuast in a civic HB we went to the track when i had my se-r and he beat me by like a second but integra has more weight and the bad clutch i think you will get the edge


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Make fun of me if you want but I voted SE-R. A b16 is rated at 160 hp and a helluva lot less tq. A 1992 SE-R weighs a scant 2,414 pounds. A 1992 teg weighs 160 lbs more if it is a two door hatch, and even more if it is a 4 door sedan. I'm saying a 1.6 liter VTEC is gonna lose to a car that his more displacement, more torque and weighs less.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The SE-R's gonna whoop the shit out of this Teg. The B16 is a MAJOR downgrade for any Integra chassis. No idea why he would've done that. His integra is now slower than it was when he had the stock engine in it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fugiot said:


> The B16 is a MAJOR downgrade for any Integra chassis.



no its not...please dont post if u dont have the correct information....while a B16 is not an upgrade on *some* tegs, it is an "upgrade" on others, depending on the year/engine.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Make fun of me if you want but I voted SE-R. A b16 is rated at 160 hp and a helluva lot less tq. A 1992 SE-R weighs a scant 2,414 pounds. A 1992 teg weighs 160 lbs more if it is a two door hatch, and even more if it is a 4 door sedan. I'm saying a 1.6 liter VTEC is gonna lose to a car that his more displacement, more torque and weighs less.



displacement doesnt mean jack.....just because a car has a higher displacement, it doesnt mean it is any more capable of another car with less displacement. more torque? its not a night and day difference....weight, thats one thing u DO need to worry about, and thats about the only "real" advantage the b13 has.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> displacement doesnt mean jack.....just because a car has a higher displacement, it doesnt mean it is any more capable of another car with less displacement. more torque? its not a night and day difference....weight, thats one thing u DO need to worry about, and thats about the only "real" advantage the b13 has.


I knew you'de start ragging on me but I had the balls to say i voted SE-R anyway. lol. Everyone is saying the B16 is a downgrade but that is incorrect. Stock integra LS's from that era have more like 115 hp on a different engine (which is either a 1.6 or 1.8 liter depending on the year). The B16 is second from top with 160 hp; the B18 which is the top appears only in the Japanese Civic Type R, the Integra GS-R (I believe), and the Integra Type R...all later model cars than a 1992. I am saying that with the weight and torque advantage (having more torque is not going to hurt), it is not going to be a slaughter. It is going to depend on shifting. It is going to be close.

edit: And generally speaking, without forced induction getting involved, higher displacement = higher torque. In the terms "There is no replacement for displacement."

let me edit that again: torque can hurt if you spin your wheels too much but I am assuming that the dude driving the SE-R gets a good launch.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^haha, not ragging on u..just having a friendly dispute on cars


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you really think the teg is gonna take a B13 SE-R given the weight advantage of the SE-R? If I was good at math I would figure out power to weight ratio for a 92 teg with a B16, but I am guessing that they are rather close.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

haha, all i'll say is dont under estimate the B16


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I dont under estimate a B16 but the clutch, weight, hp and tq. are points that will win the race if drving equal. i voted for the se-r becuase of the clutch slip=bad.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

We'll see...if it is all stock except for the swap, well I dunno. I am sticking SE-R. The rubber on each of the cars may have some impact too. I wanna hear the results.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

to cut a long story short (the long story follows this post)

i LOST to the Integra.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what did i tell u guys??? lol


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

okay.

i show up at the track immediately after work. got out at 7:00pm.
paid and entered the track by 7:30pm.

my car sat and cooled as the 10 mile drive in the heated summer stop-N-go traffic tool its toll.

i paid for his entry fee and gave my cell number to the cutie registering the entering racers, as she assured me she knew who he is, and would call me as SOON as he entered.

well, at 9:15, i call the dood, and he says he is home in his garage working on his car. im thinking he is adding some N2O at the last minute as he is close buds with the owner of local speed-shop who distrubutes and fills nitrous tanks.

anyhoo, im thinkin he is scurred and has opted for a last WIN chance.
but he says NAW BRO, MY CAR BOGS IN FIRST GEAR.

ya right, i think he is lying ... trying to boost my enthusiasm. lol.


so by 10:00, he hasnt shown yet.
im there at the track now with other 30 friends from my website and they are all watching out for this dood to show up.

at around 10:15, he rolls in slowly and i meet him before he even enters.
YOU READY? i asked him?
and i show him where i park.

NAW BRO, MY CAR GOTSTA COOL DOWN!!!

aw shit i say.
f--k!!! i been waiting for almost 3 hours. but i understand and let him cool his shit down.

as his car cools, a 360 Modena pulls into the ticket stand area.
EVVVERYRYYY one flocks the area for a glimpse of the super car.
me and my crew were neadby and are the first to see it.

he ended up getting asked to LEAVE THE RACE TRACK because he lost 2 races:
1 = ?2003-2004? white WRS STi, piloted by a high school punk. lost by at least 8 car lengths.
2 = ?1997? Eclipse GST with intake and headers. lost by the entire TRACK length. the Ferrari stalled at the line.

the track G.M. threw the Ferrari owner out.
claimed it was for his own safety as he was harshly boooooo-ed by spectators and has sode cans and other stuff thrown at him.



anyhoo ... back on topic;
almost time to close the racetrack.
by the time the Ferrari is in line to race the Eclipse GST, we are 2 cars back. we were too busy talking shit to each other, that we didnt witness the Ferrari stalled, till we heard the loud BOO-ing.

so ... its our turn at the line.
he is revving hard. harder and higher than i thought a B16 could rev at. i hear later that he removed his speed governor? and messed around with his timing and throttle body?

so ... by the time I launch, he is 2 cars ahead.
his lead lenghthens to 3 cars, and by the time we cross the finish line ... he led by a full three car lengths.



<< MY OPINIONS >>


> *pipes*: stock b16 with intake gsr headers and skunk2 cam gears and slipping ass clutch


i think i did fairly well with a loss by 2-3 cars.
afterall, i DID race a B16 powered Integra with GSR heads and Skunk 2 cam gears.
and all my little 92 SE-R has is a AEM cone zip tied to the MAF.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> what did i tell u guys??? lol


thanks for the support ASS

*just kidding AjRaCeR805*
i felt he would win.
but i was just having fun with a friend.

i want a rematch.
lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> what did i tell u guys??? lol


OK OK. I admit, you were right, I was wrong. We'll say I was showing optomism for the home team. :cheers:


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

NickZac said:


> ...the home team. :cheers:


does this mean i still getta beer for my good efforts?


hhmm ... why would he ONLY run me one time, and park immediately afterwards?

i think he was scurred.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jamjammo said:


> does this mean i still getta beer for my good efforts?


You're damn right you do. :cheers: Besides, that guy sounds a little sketchy and dragging's all in good fun. Few more mods and you'll kill him.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

NickZac said:


> You're damn right you do. :cheers: Besides, that guy sounds a little sketchy and dragging's all in good fun. Few more mods and you'll kill him.


w00t-w00t
alright yal, thanks for the support and the non-support.

like i said, i just did it for fun.
and his car REALLY is fukked up.
he has been having lots of problems with it.

at first, i thought he was making shit up to boost my confidence, but then i found out that his car DOES bog often at the lights.


----------

